# donald trump



## Yaya (Aug 25, 2015)

It's insane how he is leading in the polls


At first I thought it was a complete joke but now I'm liking him


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 25, 2015)

deeznuts 4 president


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with his stance on the pussification of America and his "no time to be PC" approach.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the way he don't take any shit from anyone like the others do


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 25, 2015)

I like that about him also. 

**** you I'm going to be president and I don't take shit from anyone.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 25, 2015)

Im with you YaYa he certainly has a lot of peoples attention.  He has the Repubs  as nervous as Floyd Mayweather at a spelling B.

What this country needs is honest people that care about this country first, running for office not career politicians and their PC spineless speeches from either side.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2015)

Most career politicians always do the "Monkey see monkey do" so that they agree with everything all the others agree about to further their careers,not help America


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd like to see him run (and win) as an independent. The two party system is absolutely killing American politics.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2015)

He's still a fuuking joke


----------



## Yaya (Aug 25, 2015)

Guys I agree and like the fact that he has the balls to speak up

Looks like Hillary is fukked now


----------



## stonetag (Aug 25, 2015)

He might be all that is mentioned, but he also could get us all fuking killed too..jmo


----------



## bronco (Aug 25, 2015)

Jenner said:


> He's still a fuuking joke



As are all the rest of them running

Ron Paul 2016


----------



## RISE (Aug 25, 2015)

He may be able to speak his mind, but that doesn't mean he knows how to run a country.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 25, 2015)

RISE said:


> He may be able to speak his mind, but that doesn't mean he knows how to run a country.



I agree with that as well.. But after Obama anything is better


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 25, 2015)

RISE said:


> He may be able to speak his mind, but that doesn't mean he knows how to run a country.



America is one big fkn corporation...how would trump not run it any better than the other lying cheez dicks that all sound the same year in and year out. Its the same bs every fkn election. Ive just been waiting fir some farmer to stand up and say fk this its time to take america back...kind of like chris rock did in the movies.


----------



## wallyd (Aug 25, 2015)

I really see him dropping out for one reason or another.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2015)

RISE said:


> He may be able to speak his mind, but that doesn't mean he knows how to run a country.



Well shit what we've had apparently don't know how to run the country either lol


----------



## RISE (Aug 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> America is one big fkn corporation...how would trump not run it any better than the other lying cheez dicks that all sound the same year in and year out. Its the same bs every fkn election. Ive just been waiting fir some farmer to stand up and say fk this its time to take america back...kind of like chris rock did in the movies.



In some aspects, yes it is run like a corporation, but it's not.  I don't put much faith in any politician.  I will never trust a politician.  Trump thinks he can do all this shit when he gets in office, but he has no idea what he's doing.  The senate and congress all have a say n what flies and what doesn't, and he'll find out right away if he somehow wins that what he wants to do is not what the greater power in this country wants it to be.  JFK wanted to end paper money, the federal reserve and wanted to put a stop to the corrupt media.  Look what happened to him.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rand Paul, or Ben Carson anyone?


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 25, 2015)

RISE said:


> In some aspects, yes it is run like a corporation, but it's not.  I don't put much faith in any politician.  I will never trust a politician.  Trump thinks he can do all this shit when he gets in office, but he has no idea what he's doing.  The senate and congress all have a say n what flies and what doesn't, and he'll find out right away if he somehow wins that what he wants to do is not what the greater power in this country wants it to be.  JFK wanted to end paper money, the federal reserve and wanted to put a stop to the corrupt media.  Look what happened to him.


 thats a good point, but the more people that stand up the better.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 25, 2015)

We need someone like him that has already been in power!

To be honest he has a forefather appeal to him he has that man in power like we haven't had in a real long time.

So far IMO nobody in decades has been as good and could touch Regan but I feel he can.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 25, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I'd like to see him run (and win) as an independent. The two party system is absolutely killing American politics.



Win or loose throwing an independent into the mix is the only thing that will help the process long term.  Ross Perot did it and we got Clinton as a result.  The Repubs circled the wagons and made sure it didnt happen again.  People throw up their hands far too early both parties know this.  Frankly, the only way the other 65% will get off their rear, vote and be involved is to let them see, if they want changes its their duty responsibility to be active.  Not just quitting after the first battle is lost.

If you look closely, joke or not, Trump is playing hard ball with the establishment Republicans and the media, the elite of the party.  He is saying pick me or I walk and I take this cross over support with me.  These old bastards dont like being told how the bear will $hit in the buckwheat.  That is what other countries look for in a leader we should too.  The last thing we need is another Bush or Clinton.

Rand Paul and Ben Carson although nice guys, will collapse like a one egg cake when the $hit hits the fan.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 25, 2015)

RISE said:


> In some aspects, yes it is run like a corporation, but it's not.  I don't put much faith in any politician.  I will never trust a politician.  Trump thinks he can do all this shit when he gets in office, but he has no idea what he's doing.  The senate and congress all have a say n what flies and what doesn't, and he'll find out right away if he somehow wins that what he wants to do is not what the greater power in this country wants it to be.  JFK wanted to end paper money, the federal reserve and wanted to put a stop to the corrupt media.  Look what happened to him.



Dont take this the wrong way Rise.  That statement sounds like an excuse for not doing anything because the system is corrupt.  If its not then I apologize in advance. Your right it is broken but it didnt happen overnight.  That said, it is the responsibility of you and me (we the people)  to make sure these politicians do what they said they would do when campaigning.  If a President, Senate or Congress wants change and meet with BS resistance, then the people must let them know that if they dont then dont come back here looking for you job. Over 50% of incumbent Congress and Senators have been booted out in the last 10 years.  The media doesnt talk enough about this but its a fact.  Proof that the power and responsibility is ours.

Both sides manipulate us and use the media to do it.  FOX is no different than ABC at this point.  No one will win all the battles.  Dont quit.  They build boats to come to America not to leave.  Its worth fighting for Brother.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 25, 2015)

People forget that in the private sector it's all about results. Trump, if anything, knows how to get shit done. You think he is a joke (and he is in the media), but he's a killer. Any nation we do business with or negotiate with in any way would get steamrolled - Iran, China, and Mexico (especially Mexico) would be fuccked. We would be strong globally, and domestically he would make everyone toughen up.


Not to mention he knows more about economics than any politician and has enough money to run his own campaign and not be bought out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 25, 2015)

Trump / Yaya 2016 #


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 25, 2015)

I love the shit he says. "I went to 'insert his college name since I forgot' and that's a school for really smart people, like me"

"Why shouldn't we build a wall? China built a wall thousands of years ago!" Keep in mind China is a communist country
Dudes funny as shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2015)

He has no chance in a general. Same for Hillary. Both have tremendous likeability leading into a primary but their unfavorable are higher than favorable by likely voters. 

If the two went head to head in a general today it would probably be one of the lowest voter turnouts in history.


----------



## RISE (Aug 25, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Dont take this the wrong way Rise.  That statement sounds like an excuse for not doing anything because the system is corrupt.  If its not then I apologize in advance. Your right it is broken but it didnt happen overnight.  That said, it is the responsibility of you and me (we the people)  to make sure these politicians do what they said they would do when campaigning.  If a President, Senate or Congress wants change and meet with BS resistance, then the people must let them know that if they dont then dont come back here looking for you job. Over 50% of incumbent Congress and Senators have been booted out in the last 10 years.  The media doesnt talk enough about this but its a fact.  Proof that the power and responsibility is ours.
> 
> Both sides manipulate us and use the media to do it.  FOX is no different than ABC at this point.  No one will win all the battles.  Dont quit.  They build boats to come to America not to leave.  Its worth fighting for Brother.



Nothing to take the wrong way, I agree with everything you said.  What I wrote was vague and I understand that it could have been seen in that perspective.  My thoughts on the matter are is it is just as important to vote for your local senator or congressman than it is for your president.  Many think the prez is the "be all, say all", but as you know it's not.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 25, 2015)

stonetag said:


> He might be all that is mentioned, but he also could get us all fuking killed too..jmo



You mean if obama doesnt get us killed first,  making us weak pussy asses,  other countries like russia, china and iran are saluvating licking their chops ready to pounce us because of the weak pussy in the white house. We have nothing to lose with trump and everything to regain. 
Make America strong again…  Trump 2016. 
No more lying no balls carrer polotitions. Time for a real change.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2015)

Would vote for for Trump. Need someone to tell people to **** off.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2015)

In this country, the rise of this individual vs the strength of the collective has doomed the US. Hate to be a naysayer, but with $18 trillion in debt, and almost $62 trillion in unfunded obligations, this country is in it's death throws, regardless of who is elected.

I don't know why the whole "melting pot makes the US stronger" is still an argument. It doesn't. A segmented population is disjointed and adversarial. The melting pot rumor came from us stealing a bunch of genius German Jewish scientists to reinvent national power projection. So to recap: a few hundred foreign scientist working for the good of the US is positive. 11 million illegal immigrants dropping anchor babies--not so positive.

Pandering to the Hispanic vote is ridiculous. The common thought is that immigration reform is racism against Mexicans. It's not. It's protecting entitlement programs from people who aren't entitled.  But when you let the media display the augment as racism and you pander to the Hispanic vote--who will never vote for immigration reform--you effectively allow the inmates to run the asylum.

We are so caught up in taking down the confederate flag, that we can't see that 1 in 13 people are on SSI. In the 1950s it was 1 in 50.  

This country is too politically correct. The whole world laughs at a country that celebrates women in its elite special forces and gives honorary awards to men that are so effeminate that they legally become women. Our military isn't a social experiment. It's a killing machine...a deterrent to other would be aggressors. When we spend a million dollars on Uni-sex bathrooms and hormone therapy for a ****ing traitor like Bradley Manning to turn himself into Chelsea Manning, China and Russia laugh.  

Want to know if they think we are weak? Russian TU-95 Bear nuclear bombers were intercepted off the coast of San Francisco on the last 4th of July. When our f-15s intercepted them, they hailed the planes and sent a message over the emergency band: "Good morning American pilots, we are here to greet you on your Fourth of July Independence Day." It's the closest they've come since the Cold War. This same gesture was happening simultaneously off the coast of Alaska.

We've taken our superpower status for granted, and now we aren't the world's largest economy anymore (though after the oncoming Chinese recession, we should be again). Nobody is a patriot anymore. They just want the entitlement tit. It's like going over to your hated neighbors house and asking for dinner and running an extension cord out of their window for power.

This has nothing to do with Trump, I suppose, but Trump's popularity represents the silent majority that chimed in a bit too late.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 25, 2015)

Obviously the poster boy politician is only making things worse term in and term out. What could trump do that would make america worse than any of the PC politicians out there? Create jobs? Put americas interest first? Bring business back by taxing the eff out of foriegn operations? Making other countries pay us for militaty assistance? Offer tax breaks to businesses to allow them to grow and hire more people which in turn will create more tax revenue for america? Change the tax bracket so the poor have more money to help stimulate the economy? Protect social security? Make a program to help get welfare recipients back in the workforce? These are all business decisions. Common fkn sense. This country is ran solely based on money/greed so what better person to come in and run it than the shark himself? He funds his own campaign....there are no oil companies owning him. He has his own money and cant be bought. He wants to make it so opec can be sued and broken up and be held responsible for their injustices. Sure this is all just crap he talks about but its alot better crap then the bs coming out of these other morons. I didnt even vote for president in the last election because that would be like voting between which piece of my chit smells better. Fk it...trump may not be the PC politician everyone is use to seeing but thats why I would actually vote this time around. If you want change then make change 

Just my opinions which dont matter anyway lol


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 25, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Trump 2016.
> No more lying. Time for a real change.



I just lol'd


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 25, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I love the shit he says. "I went to 'insert his college name since I forgot' and that's a school for really smart people, like me"
> 
> "Why shouldn't we build a wall? China built a wall thousands of years ago!" Keep in mind China is a communist country
> Dudes funny as shit



Wharton School of Finance (University of Pennsylvania). You basically have Wharton, Harvard, Booth (University of Chicago), Sloan (MIT), Stanford, and Columbia........... ya it's a big deal


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 26, 2015)

I had a meeting with a guy's toupee today. Well, the guy was there too, but I was def talking to his hair piece.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Wharton School of Finance (University of Pennsylvania). You basically have Wharton, Harvard, Booth (University of Chicago), Sloan (MIT), Stanford, and Columbia........... ya it's a big deal



Like Lupi said...The University Pennsylvania is Ivy League. Pretty sharp...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 26, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Wharton School of Finance (University of Pennsylvania). You basically have Wharton, Harvard, Booth (University of Chicago), Sloan (MIT), Stanford, and Columbia........... ya it's a big deal



I wasn't saying its not a big deal, just that I liked his tone which basically said "I'm Donald trump and I'm a big ****ing deal, just look at the school I went to," anyone that ballsy is awesome....
On that note, I'm sure it is a big deal so long as daddy doesn't pay for you to be there......


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll give the guy credit in that he has made illegal immigration an issue that you now must talk about.  Before he made it an issue, both parties were being allowed to dance around an issue that is absolutely killing us long term.  Too bad the media just refuses to ask any tough questions these days.

Do I want him elected?  No.  Is he an idiot? No.  But he is a crony capitalist, and that's not free markets.  Guys like him and companies like GE are more than happy to use the gov't to give them an unfair advantage.  Gov't shouldn't be putting their thumb on the scales ever.  Let companies succeed/fail based on their ability to make a product or service that someone actually wants and is willing to pay for.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 27, 2015)

Hes being paid for this shit. ****s up everything for the other republicans running and drops out.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 27, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Hes being paid for this shit. ****s up everything for the other republicans running and drops out.



This !!      .


----------



## Yaya (Aug 27, 2015)

This guy's stock is rising everyday 

Have u seen the song he comes out to when campaigning ?

https://youtu.be/9JN8sFRBQfs


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He has no chance in a general. Same for Hillary. Both have tremendous likeability leading into a primary but their unfavorable are higher than favorable by likely voters.
> 
> If the two went head to head in a general today it would probably be one of the lowest voter turnouts in history.



Idk.. I think it's gonna be the highest turnout in the general because both are so hated by there opposite side

Go trump...ur making Yaya proud


----------



## beastm0de00 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think trump allot of the times just says what people want to hear in order to get elected. As far as I know they have asked him how he is going to accomplish allot of the stuff he talks about but has no answers. I also think he has experience running a business but running the country is a whole different thing.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2016)

Well NASCAR came out today and is supporting Trump


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaya said:


> This guy's stock is raising everyday
> 
> Have u seen the song he comes out to when campaigning ?
> 
> https://youtu.be/9JN8sFRBQfs



Kinda fitting, he seems like a Cobra Kai kind of guy...







Team Daniel Larusso!


----------



## Thin Slice (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I agree with that as well.. But after Obama anything is better


We say that about all exiting presidents..


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2016)

Thin Slice said:


> We say that about all exiting presidents..



We didn't say it about Reagan,  clinton or W


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Guys I agree and like the fact that he has the balls to speak up
> 
> Looks like Hillary is fukked now




Wow Yaya, good call.... it's ok for us both to..Now lol..maybe even yawn


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 9, 2016)

How do we message Donald Trump? Maybe he will make steroids legal


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 10, 2016)

Msle steroids great again!

Grab them by the pussy presidency. Only in Merica!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He has no chance in a general. Same for Hillary. Both have tremendous likeability leading into a primary but their unfavorable are higher than favorable by likely voters.
> 
> If the two went head to head in a general today it would probably be one of the lowest voter turnouts in history.





True......


----------



## Milo (Nov 10, 2016)

Tolerant liberals.


----------



## Georgia (Nov 11, 2016)

I personally voted for Harambe.

Because #DicksOutForHarambe.

But I think...even though both candidates were pretty sad. Donald Trump may be good for this country. How much of what he promised/said he will actually follow up on or attempt to follow up remains to be seen. Hillary is a corporation cock-sucker. I've looked at her tax returns & donor list...she wouldn't do a damn ****ing thing for the hard-working men & women in this country...she is totally looking to **** us all over to give the banks, pharmaceutical companies, finance companies, etc. another dollar.

And if I had my choice...and if America wasn't so damn stupid...we would have put Rand Paul into office:

Pro-weed
Pro-gun
Anti-NSA / spying on citizens
Immigration reform
And...he was someone who could see both sides through a clear glass and wanted to get government off of peoples' nuts and quick micromanaging every ****ing detail. Decrease taxes on corporations to promote business growth and decrease taxes on citizens to promote spending.
AND SO MUCH MORE.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

The only good thing is he can't be bought...only positive I can see. Glad its not Killary, but still Donald has never really followed...so how you gonna lead from the rear?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 11, 2016)

Well some people were right, he doesn't play by normal politician rules. Normal politicians at least wait until Jan 20 until reneging on their campaign promises. The Donald I guess just couldn't be made to wait....

http://news.antiwar.com/2016/11/09/report-trump-backtracks-on-calls-for-south-korea-to-pay-more-for-their-own-defense/


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 11, 2016)

I can't wait to see what he does with everything he said he would do with America and miss. Clinton


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Well some people were right, he doesn't play by normal politician rules. Normal politicians at least wait until Jan 20 until reneging on their campaign promises. The Donald I guess just couldn't be made to wait....
> 
> http://news.antiwar.com/2016/11/09/report-trump-backtracks-on-calls-for-south-korea-to-pay-more-for-their-own-defense/



Dammmmnnnnn


----------



## Yaya (Nov 11, 2016)

I love how Obama bowed down to the leader


----------



## bronco (Nov 11, 2016)

Everything trump does for the next 4 years will now be put under a microscope worse than any other president we ever had. The media despises him and spent very little time on the promises Obama did not keep. 

Personally I think we should close military bases all over the world not just S Korea. 

The election is over Hillary lost now lets make some real changes like repealing Obamacare and getting control of this massive fuking debt we are in


----------



## Georgia (Nov 12, 2016)

bronco said:


> Everything trump does for the next 4 years will now be put under a microscope worse than any other president we ever had. The media despises him and spent very little time on the promises Obama did not keep.
> 
> Personally I think we should close military bases all over the world not just S Korea.
> 
> The election is over Hillary lost now lets make some real changes like repealing Obamacare and getting control of this massive fuking debt we are in



They despise him because the media is owned by a select rich few that have given millions to the Clinton's. They don't have a puppet in the white house and will bash him his whole term because they can't afford 8 years.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Well some people were right, he doesn't play by normal politician rules. Normal politicians at least wait until Jan 20 until reneging on their campaign promises. The Donald I guess just couldn't be made to wait....
> 
> ...report-trump-backtracks-on-calls-for-south-korea-to-pay-more-for-their-own-defense...



There were good signs though.  Yesterday after Trump met with Ryan, Obama and McConnell and assuming talks with senator Schumer, they all came out and said that TPP is off the table some saying that it is dead in its current form. This is a really good sign because that POS took sovereignty from all signatories through the Investor-State Dispute clause.  It's going to be an interesting steamroller ride the next 4 years. If the Don is 1/2 as stubborn as he was on the campaign trail he is probably going to get shot at. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the Hillary camp pulls some shinanigans at the delegates vote in January. Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

because of the donald my pops was able to retire with loot ..thank u mr president


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

fuk them losers the clintons...bunch of kiddie fiddlers and luciferians


----------



## Grinch (Nov 13, 2016)

Build the wall!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2017)

BTW

Tomorrow it's official


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 19, 2017)

Just happy that Marines are running this shit again.  Mattis, Dunford, Kelly.  Hopefully the admin lets them off the leash.


----------



## IHI (Jan 19, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> Just happy that Marines are running this shit again.  Mattis, Dunford, Kelly.  Hopefully the admin lets them off the leash.



I cant begin to phathom the hell our boyz could unleash on these terrorist factions if we were allowed to play by the same set of rules they were vs tieing our soliders hands behind their backs and one ankle and then having spotters to make sure they do everything exactly by the book or risk being kicked out and or jailed


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

finally its over with him getting in ..... its official finally we can begin to build the country that we once were and what we all need a huge change .... I always used to think what difference does it make my option on voting ? well now that I have opened my eyes and actually see how it effects me on a daily bases I have began to follow it all and I hope that he makes the changes that he says he is going to make cause we need it bad ...... and now all this bull shit walks and all these people going against him and what he says makes me sick at least give the guy a chance .... he's been a vary successful man in life an seems to know how to make money (business man) and that's a different thing this country needs ..... Obama I did not like at all and the people seemed to not cry as much about him as they are doing for trump and he put us in such debt and so much shit its un real , well we have been in it for awhile now but he did not makes anything better , trump seems that he is already making some changes and in my book he's good to go ...... im sure that most of the guys and woman on here are vary hard working people and we deserve more money in are pockets and also deserve more jobs !! not for these boarder jumpers to get them from us cause they do it for cheaper !!!! I work in the construction business and have now for 15 years and that's all I ever see now days and it makes me ****ing sick !!!! one last thing ..... when trump made his speech and brought god into it , it made me feel just that much better about him and the things that he says that he is gong to do with out god we are shit !!!   so go trump you got me cheering you on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now lets do this shit


----------

